# What do you find scarce on your Continental travels



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Some folk take as much as they can load into their motorhome others prefer to travel light and buy as they go. I am in the latter camp being a firm believer in buying local substitutes where possible but my travel partner is in the former. I rarely get away with departing light. 

There are some things which are difficult to get or are very expensive, good quality marmalade is one thing , lamb and bacon are others and there isn't a great variety of good breakfast cereals, or cheese biscuits.

What have you found expensive or difficult to come by and do you depart loaded down or as light as possible.

peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We always depart loaded to the gunwales 8O 
Water is a priority as we wild, and always like to have a good reserve.
Bacon is another thing, we find good UK like bacon sometimes can be difficult to source! and the fridge freezer will be crammed full with all types of meat as cheaper here


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Difficult to find items*

Hi, I find I can manage without breakfast cereals whilst away as there is an abundance of croissants, baguettes, etc, but what i do miss is a decent beer, as most of their beer is Lager and TOOOOO cold, apart from that, don't miss anything else, thank you


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

We certainly don't find good ham and cheese difficult to find, we have it almost every day for lunch

So a shortage of quick tasty lunches on the go is our problem :x :x 

Darren.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We do always keep a stock of tea bags but thats all I can think of off the top of my head, so I would say when going to most euro countries we try to travel light with the basics and buy most stuff when over there, with one exception so far - Norway, where everything is mega expensive except prawns :lol: 



Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lift Lemon Tea. Cannot be purchased anywhere but here. Mrs D took I think 40 jars last time.

Sunpat Peanut butter. You can sometimes get very poor imitations.

On the flip side I cant wait to taste that first slice of french bread toast with french butter on. Priceless. 

Vindaloo curry paste 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

got to be tea bags :roll: You CAN get them "over there", but they are normally very expensive. 

we take enough fresh stuff for one day (or two if we cross on a sunday :wink: ), then stock up with fresh locally.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

It's Bacon, Sausage and good and Baked Beans for me. Bacon abroad seems either too thick or thin, sausage is OK and in Germany certainly has lots of choice but somehow not as I like it. Certainly those pasty looking Bratwurst that the Germans eat with such relish I find undercooked. To prove the point they smother them in Ketchup or a Vile curry sauce that would make a brummie balti fan throw up.
and of course you can have Haricot beans in place of your favorite Heinz or Cross and Blackwell 
That said just love France and Germany their attitude to motorhomes, campers, wohnmobiles or camping cars puts the Brit councils to shame.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Red bush tea bags

Loddy


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just one item that i cannot live without " tea bags ".


Les


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Those who miss your tea bags, have you tried Liptons in the yellow packet. I've seen it in most places. That is what we buy and I even converted an expat Brit to them so they are not that bad. 

peedee


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Tomate puree, especially in France. Fresh chillis can be tricky too!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

peedee said:


> ....
> 
> There are some things which are difficult to get or are very expensive, good quality marmalade is one thing ....
> 
> peedee


We used to find marmalade was almost impossible to get - I'm talking about the 90's - but now, I find I can get better quality (65% fruit) in the French supermarkets than I can usually get back home.

Yellow Lipton tea bags are fine.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Tea bags, marmalade, bacon, breakfast cereal is what is difficult to get. That does not mean all the offers are not in the freezer etc!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Food*

Hi

The availability of "UK" food and so on varies from country to country. For example, Hienz Beans are not available in Italy (usually) but seem easy to find in Spain.

I like to eat local but do like my home comforts too. So, always on board...

Mint jelly
A good supply of smokey bacon
Kelloggs cereals
Walkers crisps

Foreigns substitutes for most things are acceptable and of course French hams, cheeses, jams, bread, soup etc are as good as or better than at home.

Having spent four months in Italy, I did tend to miss my pies and so on and so auntie sent me a shoe box full of Bisto and the like!

Russell


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I've yet to come across a decent substitute for cheddar cheese so some of that goes with us.

Pork pies, bacon and lemon and orange squashes get loaded as well.

We also carry corned beef and such-like as it is cheaper over here and always a good standby.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

As I Understand it you should't take meat products with you unless cooked. So the lamb, bacon and eggs stay home.

Notice I said shouldn't.

What we take is Tea, proper beer,sherry and mint sauce. I think Le Clerc and others supply just about everything else. 
If you get to the Dordogne just about all English tastes are catered for.

Steve


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Its bacon we miss the most


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pneumatician said:


> As I Understand it you should't take meat products with you unless cooked. So the lamb, bacon and eggs stay home.
> 
> Notice I said shouldn't.
> 
> ...


I never knew that. Has anyone been searched for meat products? We take loads of bacon but not much else.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I find French black pudding ( boudin noir) bloody awful. A lot of their meat is very expensive but fish and fresh fruit and veg excellent.

I don't like UK pizzas but find fresh French ones very tasty.

We did buy one of those suspicious looking ancient black ham thingys and stowed it in the back of the fridge. We eventually hauled it out 3 months later to have a look at what it was.

Anyway the first slice was given to the dog as a scientific experiment. If he live it was most probably going to be ok. Later looking on the internet we found we had bought the French equivalent of Parma ham, and very nice it was too.

We love cheese and have come to the opinion that French cheese is one of their best products. Especially as in the markets its very reasonable priced.

For bacon look for 'lardon', its chopped bacon but sorta ok. Otherwise got to the supermarket deli where they will slice it off a bacon joint, like we used to get years ago in the UK.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Russell - Walkers Crisps?

Those Chips Anciennes (with the picture of an old man on the front) are far and away superior.

Incidentally, it is a little-known fact (amongst Brits) that we are about the only country in the world that calls crisps crisps.

Everywhere else they are chips, even in the new and old colonies.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

peedee said:


> Those who miss your tea bags, have you tried Liptons in the yellow packet. I've seen it in most places. That is what we buy and I even converted an expat Brit to them so they are not that bad.
> 
> peedee


Peedee

Yuk,sorry tried them,not for me.

Les


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Branston Pickle, Cadburys Drinking Chocolate and Lions wine gums


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Marmite! It is available in France but is much more expensive than in GB. Then of course tea bags- Kenyan tea for Penquin and blackcurrant bracer for me (I'm allergic to normal tea). Bacon is much better in GB although you can get a sort of substitute in France. We recently found a pretty good imported Cheddar in Carrefour in Bergerac in case we need English cheese, but there are so many French cheeses we can live without it for a long time! Oh, the other thing is English marmalade although some is available in France, but not much choice of variety in most supermarkets!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Tea bags are the only thing I would take because of problems of buying decent ones in France, but there are other reasons we'd stock up at least a bit.

We keep a stock of standby stuff in the motorhome and we'd leave that in for trips abroad. This includes tinned tomatoes, baked beans, chick peas, kidney beans, corned beef etc.

Store cupboard stuff like salt, pepper, cooking oil, rice and pasta is also usually in the van and we keep it in containers and in quantities that fit our storage spaces. If we bought it all after we left the country we'd have too much to store and nowhere to put it.

We obviously take any fresh food that we have at the time we leave, therefore we set off with quite a bit of veg and fruit and maybe eggs, bacon, spread, yogurt etc. We'd also bake a loaf overnight and take that with us for sandwiches on the way. The freezer compartment in our van fridge would just about hold a packet of sausages, so if we've got some we'd take them but otherwise we wouldn't consider stocking up on meat.

If I've got a precooked meal in the freezer, like bolognaise sauce, I'd take that to make an easy meal for the first night or so.

I think it's hard enough to find really good marmalade here (since you can't get Elsenhams any more) so we can certainly live without it in France, especially as they have so many lovely conserves. 


Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > Those who miss your tea bags, have you tried Liptons in the yellow packet. I've seen it in most places. That is what we buy and I even converted an expat Brit to them so they are not that bad.
> ...


Perhaps its the water 

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

AutoMax said:


> Branston Pickle, Cadburys Drinking Chocolate and Lions wine gums


yup agree on the Branston but not too bothered about drinking chocolate or wine gums.

peedee


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> Those who miss your tea bags, have you tried Liptons in the yellow packet. I've seen it in most places. That is what we buy and I even converted an expat Brit to them so they are not that bad.
> 
> peedee


Sorry peedee. would prefer to do without than drink Lipton's yellow. 
Need 2 tbags and then it is still pretty foul

You have no doubt guessed we are in the take Tea bags camp, we also take packet sauces, cheese, hollandaisse(sp) parsley, as much for convenience as anything else. 
Find meat and fish to be the same price if not cheaper and of better quality. 
Conversely have been delighted to find Lidl uk now stock duck breasts. great done on the grill in the remoska over spuds mushrooms leeks and onions. 
Sue


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Tea bags definitely even having to be careful towards the end so we have enough till we get home. I miss milk, I like to drink it but find it more like uht milk and only suitable for tea or coffee. Anyone know of the make for decent semi skimmed in France and Germany.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Assam tea,bacon,water biscuits,hobnobs,ginger cake and horseradish sauce and pkt pepper corn +one tin of baked beans although I always regret putting them in  

We buy fresh fish and meat and veg at markets mostly as we go and eat as many local mussels as we can in 4 weeks yum yum. brens


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fresh milk is widely available in supermarkets in France.

They just don't have it piled high like here.

Lait frais pasteurisée demi-ecrimée is what you need to look for, given the odd accent here and there.

Generally in cylindrical 1litre bottes with red crew-caps.

Indistinguishable from UK milk taste-wise.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Caggsie said:


> Tea bags definitely even having to be careful towards the end so we have enough till we get home. I miss milk, I like to drink it but find it more like uht milk and only suitable for tea or coffee. Anyone know of the make for decent semi skimmed in France and Germany.


Oh Yes, I forgot about milk. I try to take as much fresh milk as I can as I really don't like UHT in tea or on cereal. Last time we were in France it seemed to be a bit easier to buy fresh milk. I don't think its a question of looking for any special brand it's just that most of what they sell is UHT.

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Fresh milk is widely available in supermarkets in France.
> 
> They just don't have it piled high like here.
> 
> ...


I find it's more frequently available nowadays, when we started going over there was very little about. 
The French don't bother much with fresh milk, not too much cereal about, and they drink alot of black coffee and not much tea!!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Tea Bags - 1500 ready to go in for our trip next week. If there are any left we make sure we have enough to get home and leave the rest for friends.

Tartar sauce and mint sauce and enough food to get us to our first stop over the water - then we stock up.

Also boil in the bag rice for when I'm cooking in the motorhome. No need to worry about it going down drain when draining!!

Jan


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We empty the fridge of any fresh food we have also I boil a ham which when wrapped in layers of greaseproof it will keep for up to 15 days in the fridge. Then we have some for butties and maybe with eggs for evening meal and left over bits can go in a fried rice. Always take Marmite and Gentlemen's relish with some Bath Olivers.

Everything else is a culinary adventure.


----------



## OTT (Jul 4, 2009)

*Difficult to find abroad.*

In France ....I agree Tea is difficult (stock up before you leave) , some hypermarkets have a section for 'British food' but this is usually expensive and the goods stocked may not help!
Cadburys chocolate is hard to find, surprisingly out-of-season fruit and veg and indeed any non-French produce comes at a premium. In UK supermarkets we get accustomed to having a year round supply of grapes, strawberries, bananas, apples etc and often we can chose from a variety of different kinds - this is not what we have found in France. On the positive side in-season foods are usually very good value and high quality.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Twinnings Earl Grey & Red Bush Tea with Vanilla are a must for the duration of the trip. 

Bernard Mathews Turkey Slice is another must for my breakfast.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We have never been able to find custard powder, so we take a few packs of Bird's with us. I love a nice trifle, and custard with my apple pie!
Otherwise we travel light and fill up at the first Leclerc's we see.
Colin


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Standard kit for the MH so far is 

Hienz Tomato Sauce
Malt Vinegar
Robinsons Diluting Juice
Weetabix
Decaff Tea Bags
Decaff Coffee
Flora Sunflower Oil Spray
Salt & Pepper

Not been on the continent with the MH yet but have travelled a lot otherwise and love food shopping abroad to see and try all the different things, will probably take some basics like rice and pasta but otherwise will shop fresh as we go


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Our butcher makes up vacuum packs of local meats for us.
So we take a few boxes of Scotts old fashioned thick milled oats to counteract the cholesterol effect lavverly.
Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> We have never been able to find custard powder, so we take a few packs of Bird's with us. I love a nice trifle, and custard with my apple pie!
> Otherwise we travel light and fill up at the first Leclerc's we see.
> Colin


Custard? 
Creme Anglais!! 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Theoretically, but it never tastes the same - I think they put fresh egg in it over there.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Difficult to find abroad.*



OTT said:


> In France ....(snipped)...
> Cadburys chocolate is hard to find....


Taking chocolate to France is a bit 'coals to Newcastle'. We always come back with lots of lovely chocolate, especially Lindt Lindor bars.

Chris


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: it depends on what weight you can carry we take as much as we can get in and if we bring back half of it at least we did not run out of anything :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

On our last 7 week jaunt to France/ Germany I was overlosded with pet food for the cats and dog , renal,and urinary, and non beef /non dairy for the dog, brought half of it back, the warm temperatures put them off their foods somewhat. :roll: still better too much than not enough.

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We tend to take everything saves on spending hours in supermarkets! We do stop for crusty bread and tomatoes alot.

We also take milk in cartons as its fits in the fridge better. The freezer is ramp packed filled with bacon, sausages and frozen veg. We lasted full two weeks last time and spent only about €60 on crusty bread and tomatoes! why do their tomatoes taste better?

Never been searched for fresh meat products yet.

Greenie


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Last year in Brittany we just bought locally on a daily basis.

It would have been nice to get coleslaw, too many celeriac or cous-cous style mixes. okay but not on a regular basis. 

We could make our own but it is supposed to be a break for the cook! 

Davy


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peedee,

Have you tried Bonne Maman Oranges Ameres marmalade ?

We like it a lot and always bring some back with us from France,it costs just over 1euro a jar.

You can buy Bonne Maman in UK at about £2 a jar but it is nearly always the other preserves,not marmalade.

Helen


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We take teabags and that's it!

We go abroad to sample different foods and have different experiences not sit in our camper on a free aire eating food we brought from home. 

Granted, sometimes you buy something you don't like but more often then not you find new favourites! Always eat the street food and buy from Deli's etc.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Koppersbeat said:


> Hi Peedee,
> 
> Have you tried Bonne Maman Oranges Ameres marmalade ?
> 
> Helen


Nope, I have only ever seen Orange jam and it doesn't seem to taste the same, too sweet. I'll keep an eye out for it next trip thanks.

peedee


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ours would have to be

Branston
Corned beef
T. bags
B. Beans
Bacon
Cheap horrible frozen chicken nuggets (yes we have child) :roll: 

We love to experiment but neither very brave or cannot understand labels so take the cowardly way out. 

I love breakfast of hard boiled eggs, ham, fresh bread with lemon yoghurt (glass jar) and coffee. 

Always makes me long to get away when threads like this start.   

Mandy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Supplies abroad*

Ciao tutti, interstingly enough, Italian motorhome forums often carry similar threads about what to load up with if visiting London/Scotland, as many do. Understandably very suspicious of pasta produced in UK mills with Italian labels, and ditto for tomatoe sauces/purees. Also essential to take your own coffee, and Nutella for the kids.

If you are visitng Southern Italy, then pretty much every item mentioned in this thread is readily available at the SISA supermercato in Sorrento - yes, even bacon - Citterio pancetta affumicata ! and marmite. Cereals such as Kellog's cornflakes, or Weetabix, are standard items in any Italian supermarket.

buon appetito  
eddied


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Further afield we usually have difficulty finding:

fresh milk
bacon
Brit style sausages
Cheddar
Marmalade
Decaff tea

I'd agree I like to try new local things but we're wary of cooked street food.

For ease of shopping it's worth creating a matrix of your favourite foods and then putting in the translations for each of the countries you're visiting - makes supermarket shopping a lot quicker!

Harry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Always makes me long to get away when threads like this start.
> 
> Mandy


you're right there, mandy! The days are getting longer, that means the good weather's just round the corner, and we can look forward to some exploring across the channell 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What is always scarce when over the water?

Money, never enough of it! €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€


----------

